# sarcoptic mange in dogs... and cats?



## dwbonfire

wellllllll its never a dull moment around here! i brought my little dog to the vet to see what all the scratching and gnawing was, and its sarcoptic mange. i have 3 dogs here, one who has had close contact with this dog so i have to treat her too, and one who has not had much or any straight contact with either one.
i am  my shepherd does not get this but i know its a good possibility since its so contagious. they gave me Revolution topical to put on the dogs every two weeks for 4 doses each and said it would take care of it. what a kick in the wallet that was, omg. now i am doing some research and seeing other ways i might have been able to treat it and much less costly. some swear by used motor oil (not thrilled of the idea myself).. also at one of the feed stores they have a Vetericyn spray that supposedly takes care of it, and then i found a shampoo called Defendex or something i forget exact name. i am wondering if anyone has had experience with sarcoptic mange and how you treated it?
thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

we are treating our dogs right now, for what we thought might be mange, I gave them baths in Sufladene medicated shampoo and rubbed a product called NU-stock on any bare spots. ONe of the dogs has a hot spot on her back. So we rubbed the nu-stock into that area and on her belly where there is no hair, The other dog had a very itchy spot above her tail so we rubbed nu-stock onto that. 

If it didn't help. I was going to try this recipee. that I found on-line. Little hard to do though in the winter. 

 borax and peroxide treatment on my 9 month old bulldog puppy and it started drying up the affected area almost immediately(Within a day).Reapeated treatment every 3 days after for two weeks and all healed and she is starting to grow her hair back. 
Formula: 
8 ounces of hydrogen peroxide,4 cups warm water,8 heaping tablespoons of 20 Mule Team Borax. 
Mix till Borax diluted and apply with sponge till dog is soaked.Leave on wet and pen dog up till dry.Repeat as need every few days.Works on Bulldog pups but can't attest to other breeds or if the mange will return after a period of time. It has only been a couple of weeks since I stopped treatments.


----------



## KellyHM

Ivermectin injectable (given orally) daily is the other option, which usually runs you around $40/bottle.  Not sure what kind of dog you have, but Collies and related breeds don't do well with Ivermectin, so I wouldn't use it on them.


----------



## Roll farms

I was just fixing to suggest the ivo.  A friend of mine cleared her dog up w/ low daily doses of ivo, but you'd also want to be sure the dog is heartworm neg. before beginning.
And that your dog isn't one of the breeds w/ the fatal ivermectin gene.


----------



## lilcritters

Ivermec will have to be given for at least 30 days.....


April


----------



## dwbonfire

wow.. well i am in such a pickle now. i am worried this is going to spread through all my animals like wild fire. i dont know if im imagining things but one of my cats seems more itchy than i ever noticed, so if he has it then my other cat does. then i see the goat scratching. she goes out in the yard with the calf and my ewe, the same yard the dogs run through.  this is crazy. im going to keep everyone locked up from now on, they will hate it but i cant afford to have it spread through everyone. as for the cats they go everywhere and i cant stop them so who knows. i dont know how they treat cats, does anyone know? im going to call my vet in the morning to see. i am waiting for the meds to get here via mail but of course my rx got messed up so its delayed me 3 days  when it rains it pours around here.

ETA: where can i get ivermectin without a perscription? 
annnd, does anyone know how long sarcoptic mange will live in the environment without a host? like if i got everyone treated how long will it still be out in the yard or anywhere they may have rubbed and drops mites?


----------



## autumnprairie

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> wow.. well i am in such a pickle now. i am worried this is going to spread through all my animals like wild fire. i dont know if im imagining things but one of my cats seems more itchy than i ever noticed, so if he has it then my other cat does. then i see the goat scratching. she goes out in the yard with the calf and my ewe, the same yard the dogs run through.  this is crazy. im going to keep everyone locked up from now on, they will hate it but i cant afford to have it spread through everyone. as for the cats they go everywhere and i cant stop them so who knows. i dont know how they treat cats, does anyone know? im going to call my vet in the morning to see. i am waiting for the meds to get here via mail but of course my rx got messed up so its delayed me 3 days  when it rains it pours around here.
> 
> ETA: where can i get ivermectin without a perscription?
> annnd, does anyone know how long sarcoptic mange will live in the environment without a host? like if i got everyone treated how long will it still be out in the yard or anywhere they may have rubbed and drops mites?


lyme dip for cats and dogs you can get a bottle from your vet. save it keep it covered you can use it again. You will want to do this outside with gloves as with aost sulfur based meds they smell BAD and can stain your skin. You dip for 10 mins once a week I believe. I suggest getting a cat bag to do your cats so you don't lose the bath vs cat battle.
Good Luck and keep us posted becareful you don't get it either


----------



## redtailgal

lilcritters said:
			
		

> Ivermec will have to be given for at least 30 days.....
> 
> 
> April


I wouldnt recommend giving any animal Ivermectin daily for 30 days!  You'll kill everything in their gut and never get it balanced back out.  

When my vet uses ivermec on a dog (which is rare) for mange.........it's a dose every 7  days for three weeks.  A total of three doses, and he encourages the owner to feed live culture yogurt between doses.

Sarcoptic mange on a person is itchy, but pretty short lived, I think around 36 hours.  Humans just dont have the right "stuff" to keep the little buggers alive much longer than that, killing them quicker than they can breed.

Same thing with your ground...........its not gonna live in your ground and reinfect your animals.  It's nasty looking, but very easy to control and remedy.


----------



## Beekissed

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> we are treating our dogs right now, for what we thought might be mange, I gave them baths in Sufladene medicated shampoo and rubbed a product called NU-stock on any bare spots. ONe of the dogs has a hot spot on her back. So we rubbed the nu-stock into that area and on her belly where there is no hair, The other dog had a very itchy spot above her tail so we rubbed nu-stock onto that.
> 
> If it didn't help. I was going to try this recipee. that I found on-line. Little hard to do though in the winter.
> 
> borax and peroxide treatment on my 9 month old bulldog puppy and it started drying up the affected area almost immediately(Within a day).Reapeated treatment every 3 days after for two weeks and all healed and she is starting to grow her hair back.
> Formula:
> 8 ounces of hydrogen peroxide,4 cups warm water,8 heaping tablespoons of 20 Mule Team Borax.
> Mix till Borax diluted and apply with sponge till dog is soaked.Leave on wet and pen dog up till dry.Repeat as need every few days.Works on Bulldog pups but can't attest to other breeds or if the mange will return after a period of time. It has only been a couple of weeks since I stopped treatments.


I'll be interested in your results with the Nu-Stock.  The testimonials and pics on their site are amazing!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Beekissed said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are treating our dogs right now, for what we thought might be mange, I gave them baths in Sufladene medicated shampoo and rubbed a product called NU-stock on any bare spots. ONe of the dogs has a hot spot on her back. So we rubbed the nu-stock into that area and on her belly where there is no hair, The other dog had a very itchy spot above her tail so we rubbed nu-stock onto that.
> 
> If it didn't help. I was going to try this recipee. that I found on-line. Little hard to do though in the winter.
> 
> borax and peroxide treatment on my 9 month old bulldog puppy and it started drying up the affected area almost immediately(Within a day).Reapeated treatment every 3 days after for two weeks and all healed and she is starting to grow her hair back.
> Formula:
> 8 ounces of hydrogen peroxide,4 cups warm water,8 heaping tablespoons of 20 Mule Team Borax.
> Mix till Borax diluted and apply with sponge till dog is soaked.Leave on wet and pen dog up till dry.Repeat as need every few days.Works on Bulldog pups but can't attest to other breeds or if the mange will return after a period of time. It has only been a couple of weeks since I stopped treatments.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be interested in your results with the Nu-Stock.  The testimonials and pics on their site are amazing!
Click to expand...

they seem to be doing better, keep in mind, i am not sure it was mange/mites.  The bald spot on the one dog is looking alot better in just a week, and they aren't digging and scratching all the time, like they were. I am going to give them a bath this weekend with the shampoo, and put some more nu-stock on them. 

we also used the nu=stock on a couple goats that without a doubt have leg mange. They are also going to get ivermectin injectable, given as an injectable. The nu-stock was to help the healing process of the bald spots on a couple of their legs, It says, "kills mites on contact."


----------



## dwbonfire

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lilcritters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivermec will have to be given for at least 30 days.....
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt recommend giving any animal Ivermectin daily for 30 days!  You'll kill everything in their gut and never get it balanced back out.
> 
> When my vet uses ivermec on a dog (which is rare) for mange.........it's a dose every 7  days for three weeks.  A total of three doses, and he encourages the owner to feed live culture yogurt between doses.
> 
> Sarcoptic mange on a person is itchy, but pretty short lived, I think around 36 hours.  Humans just dont have the right "stuff" to keep the little buggers alive much longer than that, killing them quicker than they can breed.
> 
> Same thing with your ground...........its not gonna live in your ground and reinfect your animals.  It's nasty looking, but very easy to control and remedy.
Click to expand...

well im glad its not going to thrive on us if it gets on us. the dogs have had this itch for a few months, so now that im sure what it is im paranoid everyone has been exposed and i swear i see my cat itching. i talked to my vet this morning, they dont want to treat the cats and the other dog, i really wish they would just write the rx since they know what im dealing with and just let me be done with it. im afraid once i treat these two dogs that ill notice the other dog or cats itching then have to treat them, all the while reinfecting the two dogs i just treated. thats why id just rather treat everyone and get this gone! ugh.

im glad to hear it wont live in the environment long. the only reason im worrying is i remember my old vet saying that a dog usually picks it up by walking through somewhere an infected coyote or fox has walked and had mites drop off. so im just affraid since my calf and ewe and goat all go out in the yard where the dogs have been, annnd the cats and the other dog, that someone else is bound to have something latch on.

im going to see if my local feed store carries a sulfer dip, i asked my vet about it they said its for ringworm and wont treat mange, but i think some people have different opinions so im willing to try it anyhow. i figure i can use it on everyone else while im treating the two dogs with the revolution. hopefully it will act as a prevention and kill what may be on the other animals, since no one is showing definite signs they must not have a bad infestation if any.

ugh.


----------



## dwbonfire

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Beekissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are treating our dogs right now, for what we thought might be mange, I gave them baths in Sufladene medicated shampoo and rubbed a product called NU-stock on any bare spots. ONe of the dogs has a hot spot on her back. So we rubbed the nu-stock into that area and on her belly where there is no hair, The other dog had a very itchy spot above her tail so we rubbed nu-stock onto that.
> 
> If it didn't help. I was going to try this recipee. that I found on-line. Little hard to do though in the winter.
> 
> borax and peroxide treatment on my 9 month old bulldog puppy and it started drying up the affected area almost immediately(Within a day).Reapeated treatment every 3 days after for two weeks and all healed and she is starting to grow her hair back.
> Formula:
> 8 ounces of hydrogen peroxide,4 cups warm water,8 heaping tablespoons of 20 Mule Team Borax.
> Mix till Borax diluted and apply with sponge till dog is soaked.Leave on wet and pen dog up till dry.Repeat as need every few days.Works on Bulldog pups but can't attest to other breeds or if the mange will return after a period of time. It has only been a couple of weeks since I stopped treatments.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be interested in your results with the Nu-Stock.  The testimonials and pics on their site are amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they seem to be doing better, keep in mind, i am not sure it was mange/mites.  The bald spot on the one dog is looking alot better in just a week, and they aren't digging and scratching all the time, like they were. I am going to give them a bath this weekend with the shampoo, and put some more nu-stock on them.
> 
> we also used the nu=stock on a couple goats that without a doubt have leg mange. They are also going to get ivermectin injectable, given as an injectable. The nu-stock was to help the healing process of the bald spots on a couple of their legs, It says, "kills mites on contact."
Click to expand...

where do you get nu-stock? is it safe for cats?
and where can i find injectable ivermectin without an rx?


----------



## autumnprairie

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beekissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be interested in your results with the Nu-Stock.  The testimonials and pics on their site are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> they seem to be doing better, keep in mind, i am not sure it was mange/mites.  The bald spot on the one dog is looking alot better in just a week, and they aren't digging and scratching all the time, like they were. I am going to give them a bath this weekend with the shampoo, and put some more nu-stock on them.
> 
> we also used the nu=stock on a couple goats that without a doubt have leg mange. They are also going to get ivermectin injectable, given as an injectable. The nu-stock was to help the healing process of the bald spots on a couple of their legs, It says, "kills mites on contact."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where do you get nu-stock? is it safe for cats?
> and where can i find injectable ivermectin without an rx?
Click to expand...

you can get ivermect at the feed store or online. nu stock ,not sure that was my next ?


----------



## Beekissed

I got Nu-Stock at my local feed store but not sure if you can find it at TSC or not.  You can certainly order it online but it's more expensive that way than what I found.  I paid $10.99 per large tube of it, which goes a long, long way.   

After trying all the natural methods for scale mites on my chickens, to no avail, the Nu-Stock worked in one application and they never recurred.  I suspect they didn't return because the Nu-Stock was all over the roosts at that point.  

It is comprised of Pine tar, Sulfur and mineral oil.


----------



## autumnprairie

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I got Nu-Stock at my local feed store but not sure if you can find it at TSC or not.  You can certainly order it online but it's more expensive that way than what I found.  I paid $10.99 per large tube of it, which goes a long, long way.
> 
> After trying all the natural methods for scale mites on my chickens, to no avail, the Nu-Stock worked in one application and they never recurred.  I suspect they didn't return because the Nu-Stock was all over the roosts at that point.
> 
> It is comprised of Pine tar, Sulfur and mineral oil.


Thanks for letting us know where to get it.


----------



## dwbonfire

TSC doesnt show that it carries nu-stock on the website. i will try my feed store tomorrow. i was also told that 'happy jacks' mange treatment works good. i dont think i can use it on cats though.

heres a question for those of you much better at converting numbers and math and whatnot. i am no good at these things!
i will have 2 doses left over from treating my dogs. i looked up the active ingredients in the revolution for the size dose i have, and the size dose for cats. what im wondering if i can (or yall can) figure out how much i could safely but effectively put on my cats, if i could treat my cats with what i have left over!? that would be wonderful. my vet insists on seeing the cats which will be another office charge, then the rx for the cats. cant afford that. 

Revolution for Dogs 20.1-40 lbs: 
Active Ingredient (per single dose tube) Amount 
Selamectin 120 mg 


Revolution for Cats 5.1-15 lbs: 
Active Ingredient (per single dose tube) Amount 
Selamectin 45 mg 


again im terrible at figuring this stuff out, but how much of it could i put on the cats to roughly dose them with the 45mg they need?
thanks!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have a little dog that is allergic to everything like alfalfa (keep him from laying next to the bales), certain types of pollen and stuff in the air (Benadryl), fleas (Advantage), stuff in his food (he eats million dollar food, I think he should be poopin out gold nuggets by now  ), but when his skin gets really bad despite no fleas and great food, like I said pollen and other allergies too, I shave him, bathe him and alternate between Nu stock (it works really good on its own too) and a home made recipe for healing his skin. I don't want to use steroids cause he has so many problems already....why ask for more?

I use olive oil, coconut oil, lavendar, tea tree oil, epsom salts warmed to dissolve the salts. I would add neem oil if I could find it and you could always try a little raw honey too. Then I put on a cute pair o pjs to keep him from biting it and it heals really fast. The pjs don't survive the stinky medicine and infection stuff so buy them on clearance and throw them out at the end of the treatment.
Oh yeah and Rinky Dinky is a Chow Pom mix....Chows are notorious for hot spots so we have that on top of his allergies...I guess thats what I get when I hafta have the cutest dog at the pound!

Nu stock is about $14 or 15 locally but it does last a while and you can use it on many different kinds of animals.

Kat

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4649_0714101522b.jpg
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4649_dsc02594.jpg


----------



## dwbonfire

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> I have a little dog that is allergic to everything like alfalfa (keep him from laying next to the bales), certain types of pollen and stuff in the air (Benadryl), fleas (Advantage), stuff in his food (he eats million dollar food, I think he should be poopin out gold nuggets by now  ), but when his skin gets really bad despite no fleas and great food, like I said pollen and other allergies too, I shave him, bathe him and alternate between Nu stock (it works really good on its own too) and a home made recipe for healing his skin. I don't want to use steroids cause he has so many problems already....why ask for more?
> 
> I use olive oil, coconut oil, lavendar, tea tree oil, epsom salts warmed to dissolve the salts. I would add neem oil if I could find it and you could always try a little raw honey too. Then I put on a cute pair o pjs to keep him from biting it and it heals really fast. The pjs don't survive the stinky medicine and infection stuff so buy them on clearance and throw them out at the end of the treatment.
> Oh yeah and Rinky Dinky is a Chow Pom mix....Chows are notorious for hot spots so we have that on top of his allergies...I guess thats what I get when I hafta have the cutest dog at the pound!
> 
> Nu stock is about $14 or 15 locally but it does last a while and you can use it on many different kinds of animals.
> 
> Kat
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4649_0714101522b.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4649_dsc02594.jpg


omgggg he is sooo cute 
thanks for the info!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for the compliments! I made him myself....  

I just wanted to add, if anyone didn't know, Olive oil has something in it that kills lice, on humans....2 of my kids got it once and while I hate to use such poisonous stuff on them, I was going to go with the traditional treatment, but my son who was I think 9 at the time and had really long hair, past his shoulders was crying....didn't want poison, didn't want to cut his hair, "To the Interwebs to search!"....and I found out that it actually affects the shell I think, I made the kids sit at the table with a ton of the goopy stuff loaded in their hair, wrapped in saran wrap (just the hair, not the whole head!) for like 2 hours...love the video games when you need them to be still right? It worked! And the kids had the softest hair for months!!! Anyway back to my point, thats why I always add some olive oil to Dinks treatments, I figure if its got any bug type of basis, it might do some damage to them too.
kat


----------



## RamblingCowgirl

There are a few things I don't like to be with out and NU-stock is one of them. Triple anitbiotic ointment, peroxide, and underwoods horse med are the others. I it's the sulfur in it that works. I like to use sulfur baised stuff because it's not harsh. And I like Nu-stock because it tells you whats in it. I've used it for mange, and large but not deep wonds {thats where underwoods comes in}. And I used it on a cat, not sure what he had but it worked.
I know a good coat of baby oil kills fleas, not sure if that helps in any way here. But it's worth saying. Hope you get it cleard up quick. I hate mange more then I hate fleas 

ragdollcatlady your mix sounds like something I could wash my hair with


----------



## greybeard

Well, not to be alarmist, but I have a different take on sarcoptic mange as related to humans.  I've seen people infected with them multiple times, and it isn't fun to have them. In humansthey are  generally called scabies, sometimes cannine scabies instead of mange and the same mite, Sarcoptes scabiei, is responsible for both the animal mange and the scabies in humans. You will want to wear gloves and long sleeves when treating your pets or livestock, and please keep younguns away from the animals. Tho the lifecycle is short, and the egg laying at a low rate, once they burrow under the skin (usually in soft skin areas like the center of under feet, behind one's ears, and the webs between your fingers) the full life cycle can be lengthy--or at least seem like it. They molt (metamorphise) several times during the full life cycle--so be carefull regarding yourown health regardless of the remedy you choose.


----------



## Beekissed

> *Can people get Sarcoptic Mange?*
> Yes!  Ever hear of the "Seven Year Itch"?  That's another term for Sarcoptic Mange in humans.    Like pets, humans have a particular variety of mites that can cause advanced " Sarcoptic mange".  *This is totally separate variety from the ones that cause "mange" in dogs and cats;* however, if the variety of mange mite that affects dogs and cats gets on a human it can cause a nasty red welt just like a mosquito bite.   Several of these bites can be rather troublesome.  Since these varieties are not well adapted to humans, they do not produce the extensive tunnels and cause the advanced lesions and scabs over the skin surface.  They just burrow in a short distance and die.   This causes inflammation and the resulting welt.


A little different species but, yes, scabies in humans is horribly uncomfortable, sometimes hard to get rid of, highly contagious.  But those kind aren't quite the same as the ones on your pets, as indicated above.

Yet...sound advice from Greybeard...



> People should avoid petting, cuddling, or sharing a bed with a dog who is known to have sarcoptic mange, and the dog's own bedding should be changed and cleaned regularly. Scabies infection spreads readily from human-to-human, so extra precaution should be taken if any person in the family is known to have become infected with the parasite.
> 
> Read more: Can Mange Be Contagious From a Dog to a Human? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5244902_can-mange-contagious-dog-human_.html#ixzz1itaHXiY3


----------



## greybeard

Both are Sarcoptes scabiei, with the only difference in the animal sarcoptic mange mite and the scabies mite  that usually affects humans is called Sarcoptes scabiei var. hominis.  They are so closely related in appearance,  size, and development as for there to be, for all intents and purposes, no difference except under the last (7th) of the binomial nomenclatures that is  a species only classification.

And no, the females do not just burrow under the skin and die--they burrow and lay eggs, drop off morphitic skin material which causes reactions within the host, and deposit PoohPooh and saliva under our skin.  

I have seen, in foreign countries.  humans with the canine variant infections and with extreme cases of the human variant. Neither is pretty, and neither is anything I would wish on anyone.
Fortunately, in this country, medication is available over the counter from a pharmacist without a prescription.  The treatments vary and each seems to have it's own downside, but Ivermectin is among those remedys. Oddly enough, so is Lindane, which I wouldn't get near even if it were available.

http://www.metapathogen.com/scabies/


----------



## Beekissed

I read somewhere that some dogs have a really bad reaction to Ivermectin...anyone hear this about the herd breeds, in particular?


----------



## dwbonfire

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that some dogs have a really bad reaction to Ivermectin...anyone hear this about the herd breeds, in particular?


as far as i know its australian shepherds and possibly the ausie cattle dogs too? thats all i know of, are there others?


----------



## dwbonfire

my neighbor is an 'old timer' and always has some kind of cure for things, he told me to get a bottle of sulfer and feed the dog a small amount- like a 1/2 tsp or 1 tsp. he said to do that a few times, but was vague so i dont know how often that is.. is this safe and has anyone heard this being effective? most shampoos are sulfer based but i never thought to feed it..


----------



## Beekissed

Same concept as feeding garlic...the active ingredient in the garlic is the sulfur.  Vampiric creatures hate the taste of sulfur and it also halts their reproductive cycles.


----------



## dwbonfire

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Same concept as feeding garlic...the active ingredient in the garlic is the sulfur.  Vampiric creatures hate the taste of sulfur and it also halts their reproductive cycles.


hmm ok.. so how much is safe to give them? is it better to just feed them garlic rather than sulfer? and how often to feed?


----------



## Beekissed

Some people feel it is dangerous to feed dogs garlic...I've done it without any bad results.  Garlic is a natural blood thinner, so clotting difficulties may evidence if they are fed a steady diet of garlic for an extended amount of time.  But for just dosing in regards to parasites like fleas or worms, no permanent health risks have been identified. 

I gave the equivalent to one clove in daily feed.  One teaspoon of minced or powdered garlic is about right if the dog is of average size.


----------



## dwbonfire

so i finally got my revolution in the mail. i realized i have 4 doses of it extra, which would complete the whole course of treatment for a third dog. trouble is my shepherd is wellll over the 40lb mark. these doses only treat from 20-40lbs. if he isnt showing definite signs, but he is scratching some and i just know hes prob going to get it, should i use the doses on him and hope that it will still be effective even though its well under his weight? or is it a waste of the meds because it wont be effective?

also, now i think my goat is scratching.. i cant tell if its because shes got a lot of fuzzy undercoat that needs to be brushed out or if shes also gotten in contact with this stuff :/ i was wanting to have her bred this month or next month but im affraid if shes pregnant, then i notice she has it how will i treat her safely? or should i just treat her now and hold off on breeding her until shes treated?

this is a nightmare because these dogs have been in contact with nearly every animal on my property


----------



## Wendy_Black

Your kitten could have had ringworm when you got him. My vet says that it's under the skin "working" for a long time before it comes out, and kittens are really susceptible to it. The spores can live in the soil; you could have even tracked it in on your shoes. It's really very common, and it's a pain to treat, but it's not dangerous. And if you researched it, you probably know that it's a fungal infection, not a worm, much like athlete's foot. It will clear up. I just used PetsBestRx - Ringworm Medicine Pack for Small Breed Cats  from Qbased Solutions, try to used this and everything will be alright just like ours. Good luck to you!


----------



## DiamondKKs

You have to be really careful with Ivermectin in dogs, but it is the miracle cure for mange. Having rescued MANY mange dogs prior and during the development of an oral ivermectin routine, the vet injection and the oral routine are leagues better than the dips and creams. But remember these medicines only work on the adult mites. The subsequent doses are for the mites that hatch out 7-14 days after the initial dose.  Sarcoptic mites are VERY susceptible to ivermectin, usually 2 vet injections clear them up. Demodex is less infectious but usually takes the low dose over 30 days oral routine to completely clear. Good luck!


----------



## marialovesgriz

DiamondKKs said:


> You have to be really careful with Ivermectin in dogs, but it is the miracle cure for mange. Having rescued MANY mange dogs prior and during the development of an oral ivermectin routine, the vet injection and the oral routine are leagues better than the dips and creams. But remember these medicines only work on the adult mites. The subsequent doses are for the mites that hatch out 7-14 days after the initial dose.  Sarcoptic mites are VERY susceptible to ivermectin, usually 2 vet injections clear them up. Demodex is less infectious but usually takes the low dose over 30 days oral routine to completely clear. Good luck!


Do you have any more details on what kind of ivermectin to buy (cow/swine, sheep), what the dosage is and how often to give. My vet sold me sulfur dip and wants me to purchase revolution for all five of my dogs. My vet and other vets around here in Northwest Montana do not seem to have much experience with this type of mange. I am looking for someone who has been through this and found success with the ivermectin.  Thank you, Maria.


----------



## Petty

Can you post a picture let me see what it looks like?


----------

